# Show me your sci-fi/military anthro characters and art



## AntaresIceslayer (Jan 2, 2017)

Hello, I would like to see some cool anthros! 
Sci-fi/military is something I'm really interested in, but unfortunately, I can't find much anthro art about it.
So I would like to meet artists with similar isterests.
No NSFW please, I'm not fan of that stuff.

So here are some of my examples


----------



## bhutrflai (Jan 2, 2017)

I don't have much experience w/ art forums & such, so not alot of help...but...

I use Pinterest alot for costuming tips, and there is alot of furry art that has been linked to it. Just search 'furry art' and it will bring up a ton of different styles, including some that are military/scifi. (Those styles catch my eye as well.) And it mainly shows sfw. You have to follow a small maze of links to get to nsfw, if you haven't searched for that specifically. 

Happy hunting!!


----------



## FellTheScarfDragon (Jan 2, 2017)

Mine is sci-fi/magic based. I hope that will interest you at least a little  

This is one of the characters: www.furaffinity.net: Zayev ref sheet by Fell


----------



## Mobius (Jan 2, 2017)

uwu


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Jan 3, 2017)

Not my art, but my character's name is Ichi-gou.

www.furaffinity.net: Ichi-gou by Gasmask by SSJ3Mewtwo (mildly NSFW, due to a bit of blood)

www.furaffinity.net: The Grand Tournament: Ichi-gou vs Lucius "New York Showdown" by SSJ3Mewtwo

www.furaffinity.net: "Ichi-gou's Bringin' It" by RyanWardlow by SSJ3Mewtwo

www.furaffinity.net: 'Returning to the Hall' by AltairXXX by SSJ3Mewtwo

www.furaffinity.net: 'Pull up a chair. I'll tell you a story.' by Faint by SSJ3Mewtwo

www.furaffinity.net: 'You Lose' by TheAnthroFactory by SSJ3Mewtwo

www.furaffinity.net: 'The Stand-Off' by Croft by SSJ3Mewtwo (mildly NSFW, same reason as before)

www.furaffinity.net: Ichi-gou Solo (from 'The Stand-Off' by Croft) by SSJ3Mewtwo (NSFW, same reason)

www.furaffinity.net: 'Ichi-gou - The Flame Reaper' by Croft by SSJ3Mewtwo


----------



## khoufu (Jan 5, 2017)

I only just got a ref sheet a couple days ago finally, but my sona is an extraterrestrial turtle with a sci-fi background. In the Star Trek universe, he's even a tenured starship captain. He's a map turtle, fitting for someone who maps the stars. He's my SFW sona as well. Not even sure if he's a he or a she, could never decide on just one.

His backstory is that a bunch of alien scientists were observing Earth during the Triassic period and studied several species. During a party, they all got drunk and said they should give "those weird ones with the shells, like, wings or something, it'd look hilarious". One of them actually did it, but released all of his attempts at genetic manipulation in the form of unhatched eggs in incubators, out an airlock once someone found out. And that's why there are several intelligent turtle species on the other side of the galaxy on several planets.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (May 23, 2017)

All of these are of my fursona, a bronze dragon cyborg.


ChapterAquila92 said:


> Spoiler: 'The Unkindness of War' by Predaguy





ChapterAquila92 said:


> Spoiler: 'Keeping the Peace' by TwilightSaint
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (May 23, 2017)

here is one i did some time ago


----------



## Butt_Ghost (May 24, 2017)

Don't have much to show for it right now (trying to break a really long hiatus/art block, so I mostly have old/unfinished stuff), but most of my stuff is centered around a sci-fi universe I took de-facto ownership of. Or it will be, when I start doing more finished work.
www.furaffinity.net: Big game hunter. by Not-Even
005 — Weasyl
Old image

I'm also pretty interested in finding more anthro sci-fi art, I've been keeping an eye out for it and it is pretty rare to find anthro artists that draw mostly sci-fi, military stuff is more common.
You might be interested in work by Altehra, Commisar-K or Sarspax,


----------



## Casey Fluffbat (May 24, 2017)

This was a random doodle one day. For sci-fi I invest most of my creativity into aliens and mecha, my humanoid characters are usually comparatively plain when it comes to sci-fi styles.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Oct 15, 2017)

A recently finished piece I commissioned from Jennette Brown (aka sugarpoultry).

[Link]







> _"Yeah, I can do that. What's you're excuse?"_
> 
> --
> 
> Meet Patricia Ferguson. A capable woman of many talents and an ego to match, she's made a name for herself among the original Twelve as the go-to subject matter expert on all things mechanical, especially since their initial exposure to Trinity. Just don't expect her to give you the time of day if she thinks you're not pulling your weight.


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 15, 2017)

Technically all Sergal are trained as soldiers when young, per original canon. 

Although Coma still has a lot of character development to deal with, he is well-trained in the arts of war nonetheless.  I haven't finished designing his armor yet, but doing it right takes time.  One story maintains canon, another later that removes the original canon "restrictions."

Recent commission to Juden, he has a thread here:  http://forums.furaffinity.net/threa...traits-15€-all-species-updated-15-10.1636464/


----------



## Yantiskra (Oct 15, 2017)

Hmm, I love sci-fi, but I have no such characters now, unless you count inorganic creatures(made of stones, gems) as such.
So, I only draw Sonic fanart with it. I'm going to draw Shadow soon and I've recently drawn Bunnie Rabbot as furry.


----------



## AntaresIceslayer (Oct 16, 2017)

Thank you for sharing all your cool arts


----------



## Rydenan (Oct 19, 2017)

Once in the long ago, I sketched but never finished this one. Maybe I'll finally give it a go! (Even though it looks surreal in sort of a neat way right now, lol)


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 19, 2017)

Also a fan of future tech furries! Agree with you, it seems a unfilled nitch within the fansom.

Here's a few I've saved over the last few weeks, but I didn't log the names of the artists...  no slight is intended, and *all* credit goes to them


----------



## Simo (Oct 19, 2017)

Huh, on an unrelated note, I was gonna have a commission done of Simo in The Peace Corps, digging wells in another planet's version of Africa, and such, wearing a space suit...maybe not as exciting, but never saw furry art of this before.

(Simo is afraid of guns, and loud noises)


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 19, 2017)

Simo said:


> wearing a space suit...
> 
> (Simo is afraid of guns, and loud noises)



Sounds like a surefire way to violate your own airspace lol.


----------



## Simo (Oct 19, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Sounds like a surefire way to violate your own airspace lol.



Could be! Gotta be careful! Also, I like space suits, and form fitting stuff.


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 19, 2017)

A few more ...


----------



## -..Legacy..- (Oct 19, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> View attachment 22433



Love this comp.


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 19, 2017)

-..Legacy..- said:


> Love this comp.


If you view full size you can see the targeting laser reflected in the raindrops.  Awesome


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Oct 19, 2017)

Open_Mind said:


> Also a fan of future tech furries! Agree with you, it seems a unfilled nitch within the fansom.
> 
> Here's a few I've saved over the last few weeks, but I didn't log the names of the artists...  no slight is intended, and *all* credit goes to them
> 
> View attachment 22433 View attachment 22434 View attachment 22435 View attachment 22436 View attachment 22437





Open_Mind said:


> A few more ... View attachment 22446 View attachment 22447 View attachment 22448 View attachment 22449 View attachment 22450


I'm quite positive that nearly all of these, if not all of them, were done by Strype.


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 19, 2017)

Thank you


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 19, 2017)

I found a gallery specifically dedicated to sci-fi art.

Userpage of ScienceFiction -- Fur Affinity [dot] net

Enjoy!


----------



## Rydenan (Oct 21, 2017)

This thread has inspired me to do more scifi stuff! 
Cat + power loader + gatling guns: (This is, of course, just a rough initial sketch)


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 21, 2017)

Rydenan said:


> This thread has inspired me to do more scifi stuff!


I can't wait to see that... very cool! Here's a couple more in the meantime:


----------



## Open_Mind (Oct 27, 2017)

Art -based music video I found today... called "Space"






óÓÒò


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Nov 17, 2017)

Spoiler: Artwork Commission by Grey Shores









More hands means more guns.
[Link]


----------



## Open_Mind (Nov 22, 2017)

There are some great sci-fi images by Strype in this video.


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 10, 2018)

Captain Eric Patterson, giving a speech to the UN Assembly in Geneva in 2035, leading up to the founding of the UN-sanctioned Trinity Task Force.






> _*Geneva, Switzerland
> August, 2035*
> 
> "I stand before you today, not as a soldier or a Canadian, but as a human being. A human being among twelve who, through no fault of our own but the accidental circumstances of our condition, have been at the epicenter of what could very well have become World War 3. To that end, I thank the United Nations in stepping forward to defuse the situation as diplomatically as possible.
> ...


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 28, 2018)

Another ITC character of mine was recently done for the first time, courtesy of TwilightSaint.



Spoiler: Sufficiently advanced technology...








...is indistinguishable from magic.



> From an early age, Rebecca Worther had set her sights on the night sky, marveling at the elegant motion of celestial bodies that forever sparked her curiosity. Keen-eyed and ever the puzzle-solver, she found solace in what eventually became her personal quest to understand the cosmos as best as she could, endeavoring to become an astrophysicist one day.
> 
> Her exposure to Trinity as part of the original Twelve proved to be a turning point.
> 
> ...


----------



## DoeDog (Feb 28, 2018)

made this for a friend time ago


----------



## n1ghtmar3w0lf (Feb 28, 2018)

a few of the main hero characters from my comic,(older versions)


----------



## Rumby (Feb 28, 2018)




----------

